

Middle Class, Emerging Markets, & Microloans - tmflannery
http://startupharbor.me/2012/10/01/empowering-the-middle-class-in-emerging-markets/

======
tmflannery
Do you think the criticisms levied at microfinance are fair? Likewise, do you
feel it's appropriate to build a for-profit business around a social mission?
Is that a conflict of interests?

